# USC Cinematic Arts Program Spring 2017 Admission



## Matthew Kowalski (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello, I am currently applying to the USC Cinematic Arts for Film Production and I have a question about the writing sample.  I am doing the describe a concept for a feature-length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop.  I would like to find out if you can make yours based on an historical event?  I am very interested in history and want to develop something historical.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 2, 2016)

Matthew Kowalski said:


> Hello, I am currently applying to the USC Cinematic Arts for Film Production and I have a question about the writing sample.  I am doing the describe a concept for a feature-length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop.  I would like to find out if you can make yours based on an historical event?  I am very interested in history and want to develop something historical.
> 
> Thank you for your time!



I don't see any reason why you couldn't do it on a historical event. Is this for Fall 2017 undergrad or a transfer? 

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Matthew Kowalski (Jul 3, 2016)

Chris W said:


> I don't see any reason why you couldn't do it on a historical event. Is this for Fall 2017 undergrad or a transfer?
> 
> Welcome to the site!



Thank you Chris!

I am actually applying for the Spring 2017 Graduate Production program.  I also guessing they want film idea in treatment form.

I appreciate your response and welcome to this site.

Matthew Kowalski


----------



## Chris W (Jul 3, 2016)

Matthew Kowalski said:


> Thank you Chris!
> 
> I am actually applying for the Spring 2017 Graduate Production program.  I also guessing they want film idea in treatment form.
> 
> ...



Cool... Since you posted on an old thread from 2012 I copied your post into a new thread here for the USC Cinematic arts Spring 2017 admission.

According to this doc:

http://cinema.usc.edu/admissions/pr...ductionSupplementalsNewSpring2017Deadline.pdf

It needs to be either:



> A. A description of a four-minute film that contains no dialogue. It can be fiction or non-fiction. The story has to be communicated visually. (no more than two pages)
> B. A dialogue scene between two people. Provide a one-paragraph introduction describing the two characters in screenplay format. (no more than three pages)
> C. Describe a concept for a feature-length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop. (No more than two pages)



So I guess a concept (for option C) in treatment form would be fine.


----------



## LilyMunster (Jul 5, 2016)

Matthew Kowalski said:


> Hello, I am currently applying to the USC Cinematic Arts for Film Production and I have a question about the writing sample.  I am doing the describe a concept for a feature-length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop.  I would like to find out if you can make yours based on an historical event?  I am very interested in history and want to develop something historical.
> 
> Thank you for your time!



I didnt know they had spring admissions for the grad programs.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 5, 2016)

LilyMunster said:


> I didnt know they had spring admissions for the grad programs.


Apparently they do. News to me too. 

From the above doc:



> Spring Deadline: Opens July 15th
> - Closes August 15th


----------



## Chris W (Jul 7, 2016)

Also, once you do apply... be sure to update the Google Doc with your application info in the Spring 2007 tab:

Film School Applications


----------



## Kira (Jul 8, 2016)

For many programs that I am looking at (specifically screenwriting), they often want original works and no adaptations. If you need the rights to the book or off a specific person, it's probably not a good idea (for example, The Theory of Everything, The Imitation Game, etc).


----------



## freshmiao (Oct 21, 2016)

Has anyone heard anything from USC yet? I applied Film & TV production 2017 MFA Spring. ANXIOUS!


----------



## Meryam (Feb 27, 2017)

freshmiao said:


> Has anyone heard anything from USC yet? I applied Film & TV production 2017 MFA Spring. ANXIOUS!


Hi all,

It doesn't look like this thread is very active, but just want to let folks know that I think decision letters have been sent out. Check the portal.


----------

